# wood ID please



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

It seems word is getting around the neighbours, "give Duncan a piece of tree and you get a bowl in return" :thumbsup:

A couple of days ago I got home from work and found 3 short logs by the garage door ... yesterday I trimmed and cut out a blank, then got one bowl almost finished.

I have nothing but guesses as to what kind of tree this came from though -- it's about 6 inches diameter, kind of punky in places, and has a nice contrast between the sapwood and heartwood. (Most visible in the first pic, which has the corner of the trimming from the round blank I cut bottom-center of the photo.)

Thanks!


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

It looks like pear or apple. Maybe bradford pear? Not sure, but it looks like some type of fruit wood to me.

Joey


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Based on the bark and the color of the wood in the middle picture I was going to guess crabapple, but that's just a guess. Phinds will probably know :yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for trying - crab apple is the most likely of these suggestions, I think (I doubt he would have felled a fruit tree)


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

looks a lot like the cherry logs I have in the shop.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

MGP Roofing said:


> looks a lot like the cherry logs I have in the shop.


thanks, cherry is also quite possible -- do you know if "choke cherry" (a name I'd never heard till I moved to this part of the world) looks similar?


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, he felled the tree. I thought it may have gotten blown down in a storm.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wooduse said:


> Oh, he felled the tree. I thought it may have gotten blown down in a storm.


good point -- that might be what happened, I didn't think of it


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

*butternut*

I don't want to disagree with any of the ideas already on this post, but if I were a betting man, I would sat Butternut.

I have worked this wood over the years and seeing the wide annular rings, and am reminded of several projects I've undertaken and have seen the same characteristics.

Have a day.......


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, interesting idea -- I googled it, found this page with details and photos. Maybe you mean a different tree (common names are often regional) but this one has a bark pattern that doesn't match the logs I've got.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it really looks to me like fruit cherry,but i usually seem to be wrong


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

looks a bit like some kind of wild cherry, but that's hardly conclusive. Can you post a pic showing a larger area of flat cut grain?

Best bet is if you can find someone who can ID it from the bark, which seems distinctive (but I don't know squat about bark).


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> Can you post a pic showing a larger area of flat cut grain?


sure thing - these pix show the face where I cut down the middle (bandsaw), the trimmings from around the bowl blank, and the turned bowl ...


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, that does look like wild cherry, but that mineral stain is something I haven't seen before in cherry, so I'm less sure. I think you can definitely rule out apple and pear but some other fruit tree is possible, as is the possibility of it not being a fruit tree at all.

It would still be great if someone recognized the bark.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I will go with the wild cherry, mainly from the bark.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a nice looking bowl by the way, it's got some real nice figure in the grain.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree, certainly not pear or apple. I have also turned some cherry with that mineral stain. I'll say it is some kind of cherry.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> ... that mineral stain is something I haven't seen before in cherry ...


some of that darkening -- specially around the knot in the bottom of the bowl -- is from the CA I dribbled onto it

thanks everyone, I'll go with (some variety of) cherry :thumbsup:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> It seems word is getting around the neighbours, "give Duncan a piece of tree and you get a bowl in return" :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple of days ago I got home from work and found 3 short logs by the garage door ... yesterday I trimmed and cut out a blank, then got one bowl almost finished.
> 
> ...


I didn't read any other post's yet. It look's like what i call wild cherry


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

okiebugg said:


> I don't want to disagree with any of the ideas already on this post, but if I were a betting man, I would sat Butternut.
> 
> I have worked this wood over the years and seeing the wide annular rings, and am reminded of several projects I've undertaken and have seen the same characteristics.
> 
> Have a day.......


I don't belive it is butter nut i have cut lot's of small and larg butter nut in Illinois . I have cut small wild cherry the bark look's like wild cherry .


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

phinds said:


> Yeah, that does look like wild cherry, but that mineral stain is something I haven't seen before in cherry, so I'm less sure. I think you can definitely rule out apple and pear but some other fruit tree is possible, as is the possibility of it not being a fruit tree at all.
> 
> It would still be great if someone recognized the bark.


Hi Paul I cut lot's of wild cherry in illinois yr's ago. Most of them grow along the road banks and don't get very big. They get started with bird's dropping the seed's. Lot's of farmers spray and kill them . Better yet smell it it will have a cherry smell. Just like what i call normel cherry.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> It seems word is getting around the neighbours, "give Duncan a piece of tree and you get a bowl in return" :thumbsup:
> 
> A couple of days ago I got home from work and found 3 short logs by the garage door ... yesterday I trimmed and cut out a blank, then got one bowl almost finished.
> 
> ...


I made a few post's . Does it have a cherry smell that will give you a clue.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

del schisler said:


> I made a few post's . Does it have a cherry smell that will give you a clue.


Well, it doesn't smell like cherries to me -- but my sinuses are normally clogged up, and "regular" cherry wood doesn't smell like cherries to me either :smile:

I'm happy to go with "wild cherry" -- thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------

